# Amplificador RF TV 100 mW



## Andrxx (Sep 22, 2014)

Buenas a todos.

Estoy a punto de negociarme un módulo de amplificador lineal de banda ancha de emisora de TV analógica, apto para DVB-T COFDM que con una entrada de 100 mW sobre 50 ohm da 4 W pico-sincro. Por ahora estoy intentando negociarme un modulador, estoy pensando en utilizar el mismo de los VHS, pero el nivel de salida que da es muy bajo, tanto que bajo mi pensamiento, va a ser imposible para excitar la etapa. He pensado en amplificar esa salida con un booster de antena y haciendo cálculos, lo más que puedo sacar es 1 mW, o como mucho 2 mW, que es lo máximo que puedo obtener. Estoy pensando en intentar realizar un paso previo-driver para por lo menos, intentar llegar a los 100 mW y asi obtener los 4 W en la salida (si en vez de 4 saco 3,5 no pasa nada, el fin de la emisión es experimental). 

Ahora, mi pregunta ¿alguien tiene o ha desarrollado un circuito similar? estoy pensando en intentar realizarlo con transistores BFR96, aptos para UHF, calculo que con el BFR 96 al menos podré sacar unos 50 mW pero me gustaría llegar a los 100 mW porque no se si al infraexcitarlo, perderé sincronismos (en el caso de TV analógic). Se que existen módulos híbridos de PHILIPS para esta tarea, pero son muy dificiles de encontrar.

Un saludo.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 22, 2014)

Hola caro Andrxx los modulos hibridos Phillips o Motorola es la mejor opción a sener enpleada , eso porque els fueran especialmente desahollados para ese fin.
Ustedes puede sacar uno desses de amplificadores banda ancha y razonable potencia para CATV en gran predios con muchas tomas.
Otro meo es conpra en la internet , busque por MHW6342T (motorola) o BGY85H01 (phillips).
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.

Daniel lopes.


----------



## Andrxx (Oct 10, 2014)

Pues justamente, me acordé de que en la década de los 80, la revista española NUEVA ELECTRÓNICA sacó a la luz en su primer número, un circuito que convertía un modulador RF convencional en un emisor de TV, una etapa de potencia para moduladores de video cuya potencia de salida era de 250 mW, el problema, que lleva un modulo híbrido dificil de encontrar, pero por lo demás, son transistores tipo BFR de los que conocemos. El esquema me lo proporcionó un antiguo profesor mio. 

https://mega.co.nz/#!mEZAXQzB!vj1PnBQzc3QSzKVVRpj97nmzpeBml2NaLDvDAVki5ZM


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 10, 2014)

En casos de infraexcitación ustedes NO pierde los pulsos de sincronismo (TV analogica) por estar trabajando en la región linear optima del amplificador , haora lo revez SI o sea quando sobreexcitamos los amplificadores lineares tenemos muchos problemas molestos en la qualidad de la imagen y sonido ("buzzz") , causados por intermodulaciones entre los tonos de croma (3.59Mhz) , portadora de video y sub portadora de audio (+4.5Mhz), despues quando sobrepassamos los "1Db" de conpressión en lo ganho de RF de los amplificadores( eso ocorre quando aumentamos en la entrada 1 Db y la salida no mas incrementa en los mismos 1 DB o sea comezo de la saturación) los pulsos de sincronismo son distorcionados causando pierda de sincronismo en la trama del receptor. 
Aun recomendo altamente por la busca de amplificadores de CATV para gran priedios con muchas tomas , o algun amplificador de linea para TV por cable , eses tienem gran ganancia , potenzia razonable y lo mas inportante son especialmente desahollados a funcionar para esa función asi ya tienem la performance nesesaria para NO degradar la qualidad del video y sonido.
!Fuerte abrazo y buena suerte!
Att.

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Andrxx (Oct 10, 2014)

Daniel, llevas toda la razon dle mundo, pero es que donde vivo me resulta IMPOSIBLE encontar esos modulos hibridos para CATV, de hecho, aqui en España es casi imposible, los hibridos son banda ancha y facilmente manipulables pero es el inconveniente que tengo.

Comprar por internet no es una opcion, en internet muchos componentes son falsos, y lo he comprobado, por desgracia, de primera mano.

A mi realmente, si infraexcito el amplificador final (banda ancha MOSFET ultra-alta linealidad) y en vez de sacar 4 W saco 1, me daría por satisfecho.


----------



## alvaritos (Oct 12, 2014)

saludos ,los bfr96 trabajan muy bien tengo un circuito justo para lo que requieres pero antes dime por que canal uhf ovhf . no entiendo esto de subir esquemas pero lo intentare en estos dias que estoy de retorno del campo


----------



## kakemarake (Oct 13, 2014)

para mas potencia reemplaza por el bfg135



perdona pero le pones bfg135 y despues le puedes agregar  el bfq68  ,para que canales lo quieres


----------



## Andrxx (Oct 14, 2014)

Buenas a todos, sería para la banda baja de UHF...


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 14, 2014)

Andrxx dijo:


> Buenas a todos, sería para la banda baja de UHF...



? pero quais canales realmente deseja andar ? , no devemos olvidar que la banda de UHF varre muchos canales , por ejenplo aca en Brasil começa en lo canal 14 hasta lo canal 68. Antiguamente antes de la telefonia movel (celular) la banda de UHF terminaba en lo canal 83.
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Andrxx (Oct 14, 2014)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> ? pero quais canales realmente deseja andar ? , no devemos olvidar que la banda de UHF varre muchos canales , por ejenplo aca en Brasil começa en lo canal 14 hasta lo canal 68. Antiguamente antes de la telefonia movel (celular) la banda de UHF terminaba en lo canal 83.
> !Fuerte abrazo!
> Att.
> 
> Daniel Lopes.



Bueno, con trabajar en la banda baja de UHF (Canal 21, 22, 23, etc) me daría por satisfecho.

PD: En España el canal 21 empieza en 471.25 Mhz, 5,5 Mhz de subportadora de audio bajo el sistema PAL B/G


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 14, 2014)

Andrxx dijo:


> Bueno, con trabajar en la banda baja de UHF (Canal 21, 22, 23, etc) me daría por satisfecho.
> 
> PD: En España el canal 21 empieza en 471.25 Mhz, 5,5 Mhz de subportadora de audio bajo el sistema PAL B/G


Interesante , aca en Brasil lo premero canal de la banda UHF es lo canal 14 con portadora de video en 471.25 Mhz , 4.5Mhz de subportadora de audio y nuestro sistema adotado es lo PAL-M.
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Andrxx (Ene 29, 2015)

Investigando e investigando he logrado hacer avances en esta área...

He hecho lo siguiente:

- Modulador UHF de video SANYO BETAMAX, en canal 39.
- Salida de antena, a amplificador de mastil.
- Salida de amplificador de mástil, a etapa compuesta por dos transistores BFR91.

Es bastante notable la ganancia, sin el BFR, en una tele cercana solo veia la carta de ajuste típica de estos moduladores con nieve, sonido muy bajo, con mucha lluvia.

Con los BFR, imagen perfecta, algo de nieve, sonido perfecto, traspasando las paredes de mi vivienda sin dificultad. Sin intermodulaciones, ni autooscilaciones, espectro limpio.

Ahora, despues de los dos BFR91, he colocado el BFR96, ahi vienen los problemas, autooscilaciones, parásitos, no noto apenas ganancia, etc

Un contacto me vende BFQ68 originales PHILIPS, he mirado en el datasheet y dice dar 23 dBm de salida, que segun mis cálculos, serían unos 600 mW sobre 75 ohm. Pero claro, no conocemos el nivel de excitación.

He pensando en intentar armar el circuito con el BFQ68, basandome en el datasheet y en el esquema de NUEVA ELECTRÓNICA, los componentes coinciden y los valores son los mismos, eso si, calculo que estare yo saliendo ahora mismo con 3 o 4 mW, no se cuando daría el BFQ68 excitandolo con 4 mW, yo con quedarme en el rango de los 100 mW, no tendría problema.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 29, 2015)

Hola caro Andrxx se no for de muchas molestias ?? podrias ustedes subir aca en lo foro una copia (escanear) de la revista NUEVA ELECTRONICA con ese articulo del BFQ68 ??
Te pregunto eso para puder tentar ayudarte lo mejor possible , creo que un BFR96 es suficiente para excitar lo BFQ68 mui bien. 
A titulo de conocimento +23Dbm son 200mWattios eso en 50 Ohmios y en 75 Ohmios tanbien. 
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Andrxx (Ene 30, 2015)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola caro Andrxx se no for de muchas molestias ?? podrias ustedes subir aca en lo foro una copia (escanear) de la revista NUEVA ELECTRONICA con ese articulo del BFQ68 ??
> Te pregunto eso para puder tentar ayudarte lo mejor possible , creo que un BFR96 es suficiente para excitar lo BFQ68 mui bien.
> A titulo de conocimento +23Dbm son 200mWattios eso en 50 Ohmios y en 75 Ohmios tanbien.
> !Fuerte abrazo!
> ...



Gracias Daniel por contestar, mira aqui...

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/amplificador-rf-tv-100-mw-122434/#post963183

Lo puse en el post numero 3, esta el escaneo de la revista en MEGA.

Por cierto, perdon, quise decir +28 dBm, ayyyyy mi cabeza.


----------



## Andrxx (Feb 16, 2015)

Bueno, os cuento como me ha ido, no demasiado bien pero traigo avances. 

He adquirido un BFQ68, lo estoy excitando con la salida del BFR91, en primer lugar monté el circuito de nueva electrónica, respetando sus componentes y alimentandolo a 25 V, en montaje manhattan. No obtuve resultado alguno de amplificación, aqui os pongo ese esquema... Pero solo montando la parte final despues del modilo hibrido OM337, que da unos 2 mW de potencia RF audio/video.

http://i.imgur.com/vm5TPtR.jpg

Luego probe con un circuito de amplificador de RF para la banda de 23 cm ATV en clase A, aqui esta el esquema...







He hecho algunas modificaciones, dado que quiero hacerlo trabajar en la banda de UHF y no en frecuencia de gigahertzios, las bobinas de entrada y de salida (que en la foto aparecen como cuadrados negros) las he hecho de dos vueltas sobre medio centimetro, son bobinas sacadas de los sintonizadores de TV, CH3 y CH4 son choques de RF sacados tambien de un sintonizador UHF de una TV. Se supone, que hay que ajustar en reposo el potenciometro de 500 ohm para obtener una lectura de 300 mA en un amperimetro conectado alimentado al circuito con 12 V si se desea trabajar en clase A. Asi lo lei aqui:

http://www.qsl.net/iw2bc/pa2w_atv.html

La primera anomalia es que no consigo que cuando encienda el circuito el consumo "suba", hasta que no toco el potenciómetro o uno de los condensadores variables de la red de acoplo de entrada, cuando sube en presencia de señal en la entrada obtengo mucha RF en salida pero señal distorsionada que consigo mejorar cuando ajusto los variables, la RF se mete hasta en el modulador RF del VHS, haciendo que los motores del video se disparen sin causa aparente y provocando zumbidos y chirridos en el audio aunque la imagen permanece estable.


----------



## Andrxx (Jul 28, 2015)

Bueno, pues al final, he logrado "una solucion".

He adquirido de segunda mano una central de amplificación colectiva, un "booster" de antena para FM, VHF-1 VHF-3 y UHF que es capaz de dar 23 mW sobre 75 ohm máximo.

La salida del modulador TV analogico PAL B/G (subportadora audio a 5,5 Mhz de la fundamental de video) a la entrada UHF de la central amplificadora. La salida a una antena de TV UHF con impedancia de 75 ohmen el exterior de mi vivienda.

Los resultados, espectaculares, monitorizando la emision con una TV portatil casio a pilas, 400 mts aun sin linea visual, en el sentido de radiación de la antena.

Ahora mi reto es utilizar un  BFQ68 de philips para realizar un amplificador lineal que pudiera dar 0,5 W


----------



## Alkotan (Jul 28, 2015)

Hola Andrxx.

No juegues con esas cosas que, al final, vendrán los señores de la DGTEL (Dirección General de Telecomunicaciones) y, muy amablemente  te recordarán que eso no se puede hacer.

Buenas tardes


----------



## Andrxx (Jul 28, 2015)

Alkotan dijo:


> Hola Andrxx.
> 
> No juegues con esas cosas que, al final, vendrán los señores de la DGTEL (Dirección General de Telecomunicaciones) y, muy amablemente  te recordarán que eso no se puede hacer.
> 
> Buenas tardes



Bueno, pues si vienen los de la DGTEL, les diré muy amablemente, que hay varias emisoras que están ilegalmente emitiendo tarot y contenidos inapropiados en horario infantil, les recordaré que una emisora local de mi zona, hace los directos en un canal de la UHF emitiendo en TDT ilegalmente y también les recordaré que en la provincia donde resido, hay sobre unas 20 emisoras ilegales en FM, algunas de ellas hasta causando interferencias a emisiones legales, sin que muevan un dedo.

También hay en mi entorno un "videosender" trucado que emite 24 horas la señal del canal + deportes abierto en el canal 5 VHF con bastante potencia.

No es motivo de este foro discultir la legalidad o ilegalidad de las transmisiones... el objetivo de este hilo, es informar y aprender sobre la electrónica y sobre la RF, compartiendo mis experiencias con el resto de los foreros. Para temas legales, están los abogados... cada uno debe de ser consecuente con los experimentos y pruebas que hace (si provocan interferencias, etc).

Las pruebas que yo realizo, duran como mucho horas y no emiten ningún contenido inapropiado. La DGTEL sólo actua (y lo se de muy buena tinta) en caso de interferencia, cosa que intento evitar.

Con esto no quiereo recriminarte tu actitud, ni mucho menos, de hecho, de vez en cuando viene bien recordar esto porque alguien novato puede "meter la pata" y tener un serio problema.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 28, 2015)

Hola a todos , caro Don Andrxx no te enojes con lo conpañero Don Alkotan porque entiendo que el fue mui amable en te recordar de las possibles sanciones legales caso ustedes desafortunadamente sea flagrado transmitindo ilegalmente por algun agente de supervisión del gobierno y de nada adianta ustedes citar "fulano" o "ciclano" o "beltrano" de tambiem transmiten audio o video ilegalmente y que portanto ustedes tanbiem lo puede. Las leys son hechas para seren cunpridas , si no hay leys regulamentando todo si torna una total basura , una verdadera "torre de babel" electronica donde quien pode habla mas alto y convengamos eso no es nada bueno . La idea no es te julgar y si solamente acautelarte como bueno amigo que tiene consideración y no quiere que te pueda quedarse en apuros.
!Fuerte abrazoz desde Brasil !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------

